
Pokemon Go Maker Unity Technologies Raise $181M - billhendricksjr
http://www.technewstoday.com/30501-unity-technologies-raise-181-million-in-latest-funding-round/
======
stormbrew
This title is pretty blatantly wrong and isn't what the article's title is
anyways. Unity didn't maker Pokemon Go, unity was used to make Pokemon Go by
Niantic.

(For clarity if the title is changed, it said when I posted this "Pokemon Go
Maker Unity Technologies Raise $181M")

